# Eheim 2080 external dimensions



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

HI all! 

To those who have an Eheim 2080, can you please help me out by letting me know the external dimensions of the filter? The dimensions on the Eheim site (567x330x330mm) i think does not include the handles/casing and the nozzles.

Can someone please measure the width and depth including the casing/handles and castors. Then measure the height from the bottom all the way to the tip of the nozzles.

I am making a cabinet that is not too tall and want to make sure there is enough head room for the filter.

cheers!
Jhosie


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I am thinking that maybe no one has that specific filter...I can't be any help as far as measuring goes, since I do not own one, sorry.

Have you tried e-mailing the place you are purchasing the filter from and asking this question? Most places here in the states are pretty willing to help if you ask the right question. 

I would cut and paste your question from here into an e-mail to the web site or online store you are considering purchasing the unit from. If it is an LFS, they should be more than willing to let you measure the unit! I think yu will et a better response from a retailer than from Eheim but an e-mail to Eheim probably wouldn't hurt either


----------



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

actually I didnt think of that...doh! thanks for the tip Matt!


----------

